

Technology Review: Whatever Happened to ... Virtual Reality? - tocomment
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/25917/?p1=A4

======
tocomment
I thought the problem was people getting dizzy? I'd imagine we have the
computer power now to keep up with head turning? Anyone know why anyone hasn't
marketed a VR headset? Would this make a good YC company?

